
Tell HN: An easy fix for ProductHunt criticisms - forgottenacc56
ProductHunt could easily address some of the criticisms against it by having a &quot;new&quot; link that shows every submission.<p>So the front page remains a curated list of startups, but the curious can go to the &quot;new&quot; list to see everything submitted.
======
minimaxir
You misunderstand the criticism. The issue is not with discovery.

------
DanBC
The problem is with the "curation". At least, that's one of the problems.

